# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Could these toads be pregnant?

## Amber Gyore

Both Sushi and Squishy are incredibly large. I was wondering if there was a chance of pregnancy. Is there any way for me to tell the difference between pregnancy and just being fat? Both toads were this size when I purchased them. I know the pet store overfed them, but the other is normal size.

Squishy:

----------


## firebellygirl

That look like mine. I would say just chubby, but who knows.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Helena May

oh my! that is one fat toad! my toads aren't that big

----------


## firebellygirl

I don't know why mine are so fat. They only get fed a few times a week. Usually crickets, but occasionally butter worms, Phoenix worms and rarely a waxworm (  very fatty) I suppose because they are both females and pretty old. The ones in my LPS are sooooo skinny. The darker one, who goes from dark brown to bright green whenever the mood strikes her really looks fatter in the picture than she really is. Here is a current picture of the same 2 FBTs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kroberts009

i think being fat, is just pretty common. but anything is always possible. my female dot's pretty chubby too!

this was taken today!

----------


## African bullfrogs

Fbts dont get pregnant but when they mature they develop eggs inside of them which is gravid. But ya if you get a male to mate with them, and they accept the male/s they will lay eggs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------



----------

